# Constant Lag in wow



## Barrelofmonkeys (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys, im new to the site, but have been reading posts here for quite some time. 

Just recently i have been getting constant lag from playing world of warcraft. The game would play as normal for the first 2 minutes or so after i log in, but after the first few moments i get a lag spike that lasts about 10-30 seconds. Followed by a minute of normal play then another lag spike over and over again. I know for a fact that it is not my internet as i have done numerous tests that i found throughout the web and none of which have helped. Ive tried using different routers, locations, and ive tried going wired and still no luck. It has only recently been happening so my guess is something went wrong inside my comp. I am using an Acer Aspire 5100-3019. My guess is the high consistency of wow just blew over the specs that i currently have. 


Processor -- AMD Turion 64 MK-36 2GHz
Processor Technology -- HyperTransport Technology / PowerNow Technology
Bus Speed --1600MHz
Cache --128KB L1 / 512KB L2
Chipset -- ATi Radeon Xpress 1100
Memory -- 1.5 GB
Video Graphics -- ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
Video Memory -- 64 MB

So pretty much the only thing i upgraded was the memory by adding an extra gig. To stop this lag will i have to upgrade more or am i screwed?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Id say theres a problem with the network card on your laptop, try going to the manufacturers website for the latest drivers and see if it helps. Also try getting the latest graphics and sound drivers.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

An always good first setup is to make sure your spyware, antivirus, and firewall software are up to date. Run them too!

If I remember correctly you can see your ping in WOW correct? What I am wondering is if it's your laptop hardware slowing down or something with the network connection\software\hardware? 

Have you tried connecting via a friends network? 

Just some things to try. Like the Thething said update your drivers, make sure everything is current. Good first step at least.

Other things can be factors too. Like, was there new patch from blizzard before issues started? Install any new programs prior to issue? Did the problem start right after you added the memory? Is it worth taking it out and seeing if that helps? Fun stuff to track down.


----------

